# 2010 BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

new year and a new thread.

if you are looking for some accountability post up here... it also does A LOT for inspiration of others...

last years thread can be found HERE


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

305.8


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

222


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

224lbs


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

277lbs. "Butt Neked"


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

245lbs

1/11/10 244.5
1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5


----------



## kyrus (Aug 27, 2008)

1/01/10 320
1/21/10 308


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

266


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

250


----------



## trf6x6 (May 12, 2009)

254in my socks


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

250


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

228


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

224 (in Adam's Clothes)


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

six foot five, 324 lbs.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

264


----------



## Hay Burner (Jul 10, 2009)

6'5" 340


----------



## Fat Chili (Oct 3, 2008)

253 or 115kg


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

6'4", down to 220. Lost 30 pounds last year.


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

324.9, but muscle is heavier than fat.... right


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

6 foot, 220lbs with a perpetual meal in me/in my skivvvies. but muscle is heavier than fat, right?


----------



## josnow (Dec 2, 2009)

6' 1" 245 thanks to Christmas holidays.


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

not sure.........but I can prove to you that it's possible to flex fat.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

232 lbs on the YMCA scale at lunch, starting a new workout routine and hoping for 210 lbs by summer.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I didn't do so well last year but as I've always said...I'll never stop trying. Tipping the scale at 405 lbs right now :bluefrown: . I put 25 lbs on over Christmas after I decided to stop dipping. I've kicked the dipping habit and the hunger sensations are gone. Time to get busy.


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

Allright men I am counting on you all to shame me into losing weight. I am 6' 2" and 245lbs. My endorinologist, yes I am diabetic, wants me at 215. Fireball congrats on kickin the snuff it is a deamon I have been fighting since college, 20 years. I have been clean since thanksgiving, keep up the good work.


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, if you drink, quit. Shouldn't be, anyway, being diabetic. I kicked that habit after 23 years and dang near dying, that alone knocked a good chunk of weight off. Keep one of those economy sized cans of Planters mixed nuts handy. $6 at Wal Mart. Keeps me from cleaning out the fridge. What meds are you on? I just take Metformin, has been known to cause some weight gain, but I haven't noticed it. Other than that, cut back on the carbs. Probably used to cramming a plate of noodles in before a ride, but you have other options that are better for you. I've been doing a bunch of chicken recipes, some fish I can eat without gagging, low-carb pastas if I feel that urge. Just make the little dietary changes, the weight will drop off. Helps that I walk a lot, too. A mile or so a day, just a casual stroll with the dog.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

290 this morning.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

6'1" & 287lbs.


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

310


----------



## jyellard (Sep 20, 2009)

244 on 12/31. 236 last night.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't count any more ...195


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/01/10=358
01/04/10=355

6'4" Monday weigh-ins!


----------



## bran12081 (Aug 20, 2009)

292


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

237


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Aug 4, 2004)

6'3" 270


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

1/1/10: 210.2
1/9/10: 209.0


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

1/1/10=228
1/8/10=224


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

/\ :thumbsup:


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10 258.8
1-8-10 251.4 
I saw the thread as I was eating lunch. Finished the meal and got on the scale.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

5'11'' 292# Today


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

01-03-10 224
01-09-10 221.6


----------



## brokeONE (May 7, 2009)

252 -1/09/10 down from 280 last summer


----------



## jbeale (Apr 5, 2009)

1/4/10 - 269.2
1/8/10 - 265.2
1/15/10 - 261
1/22/10 - 261 (not drinking enough water for sure)
1/29/10 - 261 (well im either still not drinking enough water or not eating enough, time to start
logging what I eat)
2/5/10 - 257.5


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I don't really fit into the Clyde mold by height or weight... I'm 5'6" and just under 200#'s. My goal is to try to get to ~150 or so... not as concerned about weight as much as getting rid of body fat and increasing muscle mass. For now all I can do is use weight. Running, riding, push ups, sit ups, pull ups... no gym

1/1/2010 197
1/9/2010 194.6
1/15/2010 192.8
1/22/2010 194.8... shite week, no bike, ran once
1/29/2010 193.2


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

208 and some change at my three month diabetes checkup. Couple more pounds gone!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270

Damn creatine and working out 4 days a week. I do cardio everyday after my workout and on the 3 days I don't work out. I've lost fat and gained muscle, but I've gained weight as well.


----------



## sideup (May 3, 2007)

6' -.25" 

- 240 this time last year, now 215, shooting for 180. thank-you my mountain bike...01/09/10


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1-1 250 lbs.
1-9 245 lbs.
1-23 240 lbs.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6

Trying to get to 200 before prime riding season starts around here. 3 months to go!


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1/3/10 - 250
1/10/10 - 245.5


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1/8/10 6'8 265 in my skiveys 230ish is the goal


----------



## sniperfolf (Jan 9, 2010)

6'0 258 in scrubs


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Sinker said:


> 1/1/10: 210.2
> 1/9/10: 209.0


1.11/10: 207.4


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jumping in a little late. 313 this morning. I've got big plans for the year, hopefully this will help with motivation.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

1/03/2010 277 lbs.
1/10/2010 280 lbs..Hey wait a second,the weight is supposed to go in the other direction....:lol: :lol:


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Jan 4, 2010 324 lbs

Jan 11, 2010 315 lbs.

Down 9 lbs. 

Working towards 250


----------



## Jared102000 (Oct 20, 2009)

1-11-10 332


----------



## bigherb (Aug 12, 2008)

1/11/10 253 shooting for 210 by June


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/01/10=358
01/04/10=355 -3
01/11/10=353.5 -4.5


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

1/4- 324.9
1/11- 317.7


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

11 Jan 10 @ 6ft 4 - 238lb


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

229


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5" - 296.8


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

6'- 294lbs


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

5'7" 311 

Started the year at 324.


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

MrGoodHammer said:


> 5'7" 311
> 
> Started the year at 324.


Doing good! That's a respectable weight loss. Took me eight months to drop 30 pounds, so you're way ahead of me.

Stay away from the diet cookies. Not only do they taste awful, but the end result is dang near catostrophic.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Since I was laid up most of the Summer, unable to walk I gained around 15-20 bad pounds, and the Holidays didn't help either:madman: 
Right now- 6'2"- 220 pounds
I would like to get down to 200-205 by Summer.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

gained 2lbs this week damit. Been pretty stressful my dog got poisoned and been compesationg withfood. Gonna push it this week and hopefully get under 290 by next

1/8 290
1/15 292.5


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

BigE610 said:


> . Been pretty stressful my dog got poisoned and been compesationg with food.
> 
> 1/8 290
> 1/15 292.5


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog, I couldn't imagine if something happened to my little guy (Jack Russell) I would be in a major state of depression.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry i should have added he is make a recovery now but it was really aweful. he was in the hospital for about a 4 days. but watching him gain his strength is making me feel better.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

BigE610 said:


> sorry i should have added he is make a recovery now but it was really aweful. he was in the hospital for about a 4 days. but watching him gain his strength is making me feel better.


I was afraid to ask, I'm glad to hear he is making a recovery.:thumbsup: 
I know how stressful it can be, a few years ago Ozzy started having seisures, Vet wanted to put him on Phenobarbetal and ruin his kidneys, I did a lot of research and turns out he was highly sensitive to *Rosemary*, and the new Holistic food I put him on used Rosemary Extract as a preservative, changed his food and he hasn't had a seisure since, 

Just to clarify, the *ROSEMARY causes the seisures*, not cures it, I don't want anyone missunderstanding this.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3


----------



## jahfakin (Sep 26, 2009)

330LB

(been at this weight last three weeks). need to drop my calorie intake and ride more if I want to continue to lose weight.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

ajmelin said:


> 1-1-10.........258.8
> 1-8-10.........251.4
> 1-15-10.......248.3


WOW, thats over 10 pounds in 2 weeks!:thumbsup:

Whats your secret?


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

1/1/10=228
1/8/10=224
1/16/10=222


----------



## brokeONE (May 7, 2009)

254


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Week One Complete*



lornibear said:


> 11 Jan 10 @ 6ft 4 - 238lb


18 Jan 10 - 236lb

Only two pounds this week, but happy with that for the first week of serious training after the Christmas period.:thumbsup:


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1-3-2010............405 lbs

1-17-2010...........400lbs

All I did was cut back on the eating out at work and stopped eating late at night. I did start dipping again but only at work and usually 1 dip will suffice.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

01-03-10 224
01-09-10 221.6
01-17-10 223.5 :bluefrown:


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

010/3/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

1/1/10 - 210.2
1/18/10 - 208.8
1/30/10 = 202.8


----------



## Lonerider907 (Jan 18, 2010)

6'4" 236


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

6'3 and 254lbs
Just starting the new eating and exercise plan. Trying the no flour/sugar plan.


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

bornhere said:


> 1/4- 324.9
> 1/11- 317.7


1/18- 312.6


----------



## markm109 (Nov 11, 2009)

12/21 255.0
12/28 253.0
01/04 250.5
01/11 248.5
01/18 246.5 four weeks in, 8.5 lbs down


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Jumping in a little late. 313 this morning. I've got big plans for the year, hopefully this will help with motivation.


Crap, 314.2


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

241.9...down from 258 one year ago... was at 236...damn winter!


----------



## jk5blazer (Jan 5, 2010)

310 and I just dusted off the Heckler.....so its time to get busy! And Heff, I would pay to see that!!!:lol:


----------



## xrayeddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Not Clyde height, but Clyde weight.......5'6" , tipped the scales at 240 a few days ago.  

I lost 20lbs last summer riding ( down to 215) and gained everything back plus some over the holidays. 

I'm on the exercise bike, riding when it's not snowing out, and have cut back on junk food, so I'll post back in about a month with results. 



For the people that have lost weight, congrats and keep at it.


----------



## jahfakin (Sep 26, 2009)

curse the damn holidays...they screwed me up, and threw my whole weight loss program off.

but I'm getting it back together. I've been using the http://www.livestrong.com/ site and ther iPhone app for almost 2 weeks to track my progress. I highly recommend it to everyone.

Another great iPhone app is "lose it" to track your calorie intake and exercises. it's free and works great. A good alternative to the LiveStrong app that's $2.99


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

6' 6"
1/03/2010 277 lbs.
1/10/2010 280 lbs..Hey wait a second,the weight is supposed to go in the other direction... 
1/21/2010 265 lbs.Okay!..Now making some progress....:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> Since I was laid up most of the Summer, unable to walk I gained around 15-20 bad pounds, and the Holidays didn't help either:madman:
> Right now- 6'2"- 220 pounds
> I would like to get down to 200-205 by Summer.


1/20/10- 220 # Well at least I didn't gain any weight! 
Good news is I'm back on the Stationary bike for 30 minutes in the Morning it definately makes my knee feel better.:thumbsup:


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> WOW, thats over 10 pounds in 2 weeks!:thumbsup:
> 
> Whats your secret?


I just saw your post, sorry.
I'm fortunate that I only work 2 or 3 times a week, and am able to ride my bike anywhere from 13 to 16 miles`each way. Once at work, I spend an additional 1/2 hr on the stationary bike in the morning, and in the evening 1/2 hour on the treadmill walking and runing and 1/2 hour on the bike again.
All 3 kids are in school, and my son's preschool is at a trailhead for a mountain preserve here in Phoenix (great weather year round), so I can hit the trail for 2 1/2 hours once a week.
At home i try to ride the trainer 1/2 to 1 hour once or twice a week. 
I'm also in a weightloss competition with 3 other guys I work with, and as the great Daniel Plainview from "There will be blood" said: "I have a competition in me, I don't want anyone else to succeed".
The guys at work not in the "Battle of the Cattle" will rib the hell out of us if they catch us eating [email protected], so that helps. 
My main trick is portion control. When I'm not working, 1/2 cup of steel cut oats with a little peanubutter mixed in for breakfast, lunch is a can of tuna mixed in with either a bowl of chicken ramen , or a big spinach salad with balsamic and olive oil. I'll dice up an apple or add relish to the salad sometimes. Dinner is what ever the kids are having. I'll have an apple around 8pm and thats it. I chew gum like a mofo.
At work, I eat the same for breakfast, and then just smaller portions for lunch/dinner, and skip the super fatty stuff, depending on what is made. If its steak, I'll cut out a piece the size of my palm, and that's it. I also throw in a piece of gum aftrer 1 plate to keep myself from going back for more. I LOVE FOOD, and it's hard. If i do go back for seconds, It's a salad, not another helping of lasagna or the like. I try to remember to eat to not be hungry, not to eat to be full. 
This might be too much info, but I've never pooped real well, so I drink metamucil 3x a day, 2 cups of water, with it mixed in, and 2 cups to chase. I do this before lunch/dinner witch helps fill me up too.
Someone on the forum had posted an idea for a weight loss poundage thread, and I think it's a great idea. The more people that you tell you are trying to lose weight, the better. It also helps to work with a bunch of sharks who will give you hell if you caught slipping.
I'm no weight loss guru, I just don't like being made fun of. Couple that with $100 on the line, plus allof the side bets I made with the other guys, the fact that I dont' like being told I can't do something (lose 10% in 3 months), and I CAN'T STAND LOSING it what motivates me. you have to find something that does it for you. 
Good luck, and keep biking!!!


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

5'11"

1/22/10 ......230


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

1/1/10 - 210.2
1/18/10 - 208.8
1/23/10 - 205.0


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1/1/10 - 250lbs.
1/23/10 - 240lbs.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264


----------



## OssoJones (Jan 24, 2010)

6'4" and
1/17/09 301 lbs
1/24/09 298 lbs


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

010/3/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5


----------



## dadz (Oct 30, 2009)

Started biking 4 month ago 147Kg(323LBS) with a starving diet hehehhehhehehehe now 125kg(275LBS) 6'3". Target is 115kg(253lbs) hope fully can get it in a few more month's.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1-3-2010............405 lbs

1-17-2010..........400 lbs

1-24-2010..........398 lbs


----------



## jason.lee (Jan 18, 2010)

294 Jan 1

286 Jan 22


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Crap, 314.2


 Woohoo 311, let the rollercoaster begin.


----------



## brokeONE (May 7, 2009)

252


----------



## Jizzlobber (Jul 5, 2009)

1/25/09 - 245 

Heaviest I've ever been in my entire life


----------



## jk5blazer (Jan 5, 2010)

310


----------



## jason.lee (Jan 18, 2010)

My heavyest was last year.... 304

294 Jan 1
286 Jan 22
283.2 Jan 25


----------



## bigherb (Aug 12, 2008)

1/11/10 253 
1/25/10 247

Been having to hit the treadmill mostly since it wont quit raining long enough to ride.


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

1/27 230 lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

265 lbs 6 foot.


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

1/1/10 = 310
1/27/10 = 288


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

18 Jan 10 - 236lb
25 Jan 10 - 235lb 

Not much weight being lost but the pictures are telling a different story, body fat dropping and lean muscle being added.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> 1/20/10- 220 # Well at least I didn't gain any weight!
> Good news is I'm back on the Stationary bike for 30 minutes in the Morning it definately makes my knee feel better.:thumbsup:


1/28/10- *215#*
I went a whole week without eating Potato Chips at night watching TV, man that was rough! 
And I got my butt out of bed and rode the stationary bike every day.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

MallardMauler said:


> 1/1/10 = 310
> 1/27/10 = 288


Dang dude!!! How'd that happen? GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## foxden46 (Jan 27, 2010)

oct 322 today 267


----------



## kyrus (Aug 27, 2008)

Bobby Craig said:


> oct 322 today 267


Wow! Thats great! I will certainly use that as inspiration


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

1/1=228
1/8=224
1/16=222
1/22=221
1/29=221 Did not stick to any exercise this week. Will get back on track.


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

FireBallKY said:


> Dang dude!!! How'd that happen? GREAT JOB!!!!


for me, COKES and DR. PEPPER'S are the devil! i cut back DRAMATICALLY on how many sodas i drink. also, my eating habits. started eating a lot better.

that weight came off pretty easy - didnt ride any.

i was getting frustrated at how little i could ride before just being completely exhausted. decided to try and lose a few pounds before getting back on the bike. i think i am about ready to try it again.


----------



## Marko_light (Sep 18, 2009)

6'4"
1-18 = 247/31% bf
1-25 = 242/30% bf

12 Week Goal 

4-12 = 223/22% bf 

24 Week Goal

7- 4 = 202/13% bf

BFL, sub mtb for cardio weather permitting. 

Write it down,,, or its just a dream!!!

Stay wid it brutha clydes!


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

alrighty...little late to the party but here we go for 2010
2009 283 to 237, took the holidays off so staring today in the face Jan 30 245...with the goals of hitting 215lb by late summer.


----------



## jahfakin (Sep 26, 2009)

jahfakin said:


> 330LB
> 
> (been at this weight last three weeks). need to drop my calorie intake and ride more if I want to continue to lose weight.


dropped my daily calorie intake from 2700 to 2200-2400 and I've resumed my weight loss again...lost 2 lbs this week. i was getting worried for a min, when I noticed that I stopped losing weight, and even gain a pound.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

1/11/10 313
1/18/10 314.2
1/25/10 311
2/01/10 311


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8
2/1/10 - 237.5

I'm pretty sure that I'm weighing myself too often. I'm going to try to stick to only weighing on Friday AM. We'll see how that goes. Gotta get back to the gym too! 2 1/2 more months and I want to be at 200 or less! Gotta keep it up!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

18 / 01 / 10 - 236lb
25 / 01 / 10 - 235lb 
01 / 01 / 10 - 234lb

Again not much movement in the numbers, but the photographs reveal some real fat loss with significant strength increases in all muscle groups - I'm happy.


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

bornhere said:


> 1/18- 312.6


1-25-10 311.5
2-1-10 309.8


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr


----------



## Marko_light (Sep 18, 2009)

6'4"
1-18 = 247/31% bf
1-25 = 242/30% bf
2-01 = 240/29% bf 

12 Week Goal 

4-12 = 223/22% bf 

24 Week Goal

7- 4 = 202/13% bf

BryanK, I've been watching your wkly weigh n, impressed with the two pounds a week. Perfect pace.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

heff® said:


> Doing good! That's a respectable weight loss. Took me eight months to drop 30 pounds, so you're way ahead of me.
> 
> Stay away from the diet cookies. Not only do they taste awful, but the end result is dang near catostrophic.


Will do!

My last weigh in was 2 weeks ago at 311. I was hoping to break 300 by 2/1 but weather kept me indoors without a trainer. Still no excuse though, huh? Sigh. So I'm shooting for 295 by 3/1.

5'7"
2/3 305


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8
2/5/10 - 236


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

2/5/2010 207. Not bad after the sheer amount of cheeseburgers I ate last night.


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> 1/28/10- *215#*
> I went a whole week without eating Potato Chips at night watching TV, man that was rough!
> And I got my butt out of bed and rode the stationary bike every day.


2/5/10- *214#*
Bought a new computer last week, and spent my mornings setting it up instead of exersizing, got back on track Thursday.:thumbsup:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1/8/10 6'8 275
2/5/10 259


----------



## bigherb (Aug 12, 2008)

1/11/10 253 
1/25/10 247
2/05/10 242

slowly but steady, hope to pick up the pace once it quits snowing


----------



## kyrus (Aug 27, 2008)

1/01/10 320
1/21/10 308
2/06/10 305
2/18/10 302


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

1/11/10 313
1/18/10 314.2
1/25/10 311
2/01/10 311
2/08/10 314 

Still can't get a consistent plan. Damn you Superbowl party with your tasty finger foods!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Week 4*

18 / 01 / 10 - 236lb
25 / 01 / 10 - 235lb 
01 / 02 / 10 - 234lb
08 / 02 / 10 - 234lb

No weight loss this week:madman: muscle gains are still good although I have felt really tired this last week. Probably up the carbs slightly. Still happy :thumbsup:


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

245lbs

1/11/10 244.5
1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5
2/09/10 240.1


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07010 - 234.5


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 1/1/10 - 250lbs.
> 1/23/10 - 240lbs.


Nice job man!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

5'11"
1/1/10 273 lbs
2/5/10 268 lbs

Goal: 230-240lbs by the end of summer. Everyone is always surprised when they learn my weight (people always guess around 225-240), so I guess I still got some muscle left under all the fat. Time to put it to use!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1/8/10 6'8 275
2/5/10 259
2/10/10 250
goal is 220ish in the coming months


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!


----------



## robo_clyde (Sep 16, 2008)

6'3" - 330


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

5' 11" 
2/2/10 - 268
2/10/10 - 257


----------



## Hay Burner (Jul 10, 2009)

6'5"
2/10 319


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1/8/10 6'8 275
2/5/10 259
2/10/10 250
2/11/10 247


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

1/22/10 230
2/12/10 228


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> 2/5/10- *214#*
> Bought a new computer last week, and spent my mornings setting it up instead of exersizing, got back on track Thursday.:thumbsup:


Started out at #220
2/12/10 = *#212*
Still no chips, and I stopped eating Baked Potatoes every night with supper, and substituted Rice.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbeale (Apr 5, 2009)

1/4/10 - 269.2
1/8/10 - 265.2
1/15/10 - 261
1/22/10 - 261 (not drinking enough water for sure)
1/29/10 - 261 (well im either still not drinking enough water or not eating enough, time to start
logging what I eat)
2/5/10 - 257.5
2/12/10 - 256 (if it would only quit raining)


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/2010 - Error  

Scale maxes at 385. Think I'm around 390-400. 
Just picked up a bike and riding for the first time in 15 years!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

fatguyonabicycle said:


> 2/14/2010 - Error
> 
> Scale maxes at 385. Think I'm around 390-400.
> Just picked up a bike and riding for the first time in 15 years!


Welcome to the forum! I was in a similar boat about 8 months ago... It took me till I got my bike to I figured out how to get enough saddle time and motivation to start dropping my weight! You can do it! There's lots of very knowledgeable people on the forum. Don't hesitate to ask anything. One of my early battles was chaffing! Proper fitting shorts and body glide solved that. Now I don't need body glide anymore... Diet (not dieting) for me has made quite a difference also...


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Hang in there, man. You've already taken the first step...err pedal stroke to a healthier life. Make your rides fun, not a chore. Set easy goals as first. Set yourself up for success. Don't listen to negative people, surround yourself with positive ones. Before you know it, your scales will be reading your weight.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8
2/5/10 - 236
2/15/10 - 237.6 :madman:


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5


----------



## Bear280 (Feb 16, 2010)

2/15/10: 247.5


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

somewhere around 275. hey anybody of weight out there wants too lose a few pounds on their deuce sus try runnin a cane creek cloud nine air shock they will hold pressure like no other air shock.i beat the hell out of mine at like 270 psi and it didnt lose barely a pound of pressure all summer. just thought ide put that out there that shock worked great for me. anyhow hoping too lose a good bit this season. low carb and lots of trail adventures.RIDE ON


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

1/11/10 313
1/18/10 314.2
1/25/10 311
2/01/10 311
2/08/10 314 
2/15/10 311


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...


----------



## Big Fletch (Feb 18, 2010)

6'6" and 210 kilo's


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
219-10........238.3
I took 2 weeks away from diet/exercise.
My wife had surgery, and I was playing Mr. Mom.
Nice to see I didn't gain any though, especialy considering what I shoved down my pie hole in that 2 week stretch!


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtrider6 said:


> Started out at #220
> 2/12/10 = *#212*
> Still no chips, and I stopped eating Baked Potatoes every night with supper, and substituted Rice.:thumbsup:


2/19/10 = #211

Substituted canned vegetables with Fresh Broccolli


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

6'0"
1/1/ - 241
2/12 - 234.4
2/19 - 235.4 
3/05 - 229.0 --- WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA (dont remember last time i saw me in the 20's haha)

Goal is 199 and will reward myself with a nice FS mtb

Sometimes I don't get how instead of losing, I gain. I work out every day (for the past 3 weeks, I know its not a long time but its the first time in my life that I actually was able to keep it up for 3 weeks straight every day, usually I quit after 2/3 days) and started to ride my bike at least 3 times a week as the rain permits for about 10 miles. I watch what I eat, try not to eat sweets, don't drink soda anymore... my wife says it can be muscle since it weighs more then fat but I just don't believe it would count this fast. Its so freaking easy to get discouraged and feel like not wanting to try anymore. But I'll keep on keeping on... till next friday

gl to everyone


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragos said:


> 6'0"
> 1/1/ - 241
> 2/12 - 234.4
> 2/19 - 235.4
> ...


Don't get discouraged, when I was finally able to start working out after being injured all Summer I started gaining instead of losing, I to was like WTF? :madman: But it is indeed turning fat into muscle, my left leg was half the size it used to be, gaining back the muscle in it pushed my weight up, now I'm starting to loose the belly I gained.:thumbsup:


----------



## jk5blazer (Jan 5, 2010)

2/19/10 303lbs!!! Bye bye winter coat!!!!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Dragos said:


> 6'0"
> 1/1/ - 241
> 2/12 - 234.4
> 2/19 - 235.4
> ...


Don't get discouraged. You're doing great! I think the scale is not the best way to measure the impact of exercise and diet unless you're WAY overweight. That said, to get consistent measurements you should weigh yourself in the morning at the same "time". i.e. after my morning shower for me... This is the first time since I've been overweight that I've focused on dropping it. Most people recommend weighing yourself once a week. I weigh myself every day and chart it (sorry, it my engineering training showing through).  What that revealed to me is that salty foods and alcohol take days to recover from weight wise! Since I'm doing well I now avoid them because they'll impact my weight in a negative way. Also, charting every day lets me know when I get too far ahead of my self with a false high reading or a false low reading.

After 3 weeks I've got to believe your cardio is improving and your clothes should show some improvement.

Boittom line: keep it up and you'll be rewarded!:thumbsup:


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/10 - Error (385+)
2/20/10 - 383.4

Didn't get to ride all week. Diet is going alright though!


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5


----------



## Marko_light (Sep 18, 2009)

6'4"
1-18 = 247/31% bf
1-25 = 242/30% bf
2-01 = 240/29% bf 
2-08 = 239/29% bf
2-15 = 238/28% bf
2-22 = 236/28% bf

12 Week Goal 

4-12 = 223/22% bf 

24 Week Goal

7- 4 = 202/13% bf


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes


----------



## BIGGDOGG408 (Feb 24, 2010)

*About Damn Time Im 299*

Hi guys this my first post im weight is like a frickin yoyo at dunkin it goes up ........ ok then its been over 8 months scene i fought off my bmi last time then i got married and lost my job and well here i em at 299.99 after my morning evacuation in PT cloths keep up the weight loss every one good work


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Been a while since I've been on, but have been tracking on Livestrong

1-1 266
1-8 263.5
1-15 259.5
1-22 257.5
1-29 255.5
2-5 253.5
2-12 249.5
2-19 250
2-24 248


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
2-19-10.......238.3
2-26-10.......238


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28.10 - 228.5


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/10 - Error (385+)
2/20/10 - 383.4
3/1/10 - 382.1 :yesnod:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8
2/5/10 - 236
2/15/10 - 237.6 
3/1/10 - 241

Weight went up a little. Not a huge deal though. I did find a new site for tracking workouts and food. www.sparkpeople.com


----------



## jbeale (Apr 5, 2009)

1/4/10 - 269.2
1/8/10 - 265.2
1/15/10 - 261
1/22/10 - 261 (not drinking enough water for sure)
1/29/10 - 261 (well im either still not drinking enough water or not eating enough, time to start
logging what I eat)
2/5/10 - 257.5
2/12/10 - 256 (if it would only quit raining)
2/19/10 = 254
2/26/10 - 256 (doh, wrong way, freaking fast food a couple of time early this week)


----------



## RayGun01 (Feb 12, 2010)

March 2, 2010- 6.0' 235lbs 
down from 255lbs Dec.09


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...


Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Jan 4, 2010 324 lbs

Jan 11, 2010 315 lbs.

March 4, 2010 294 lbs

Down 30 lbs.

Working towards 250


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

fatguyonabicycle said:


> 2/14/10 - Error (385+)
> 2/20/10 - 383.4
> 3/1/10 - 382.1 :yesnod:


good job, dude! keep it up. it's nice reading all these positive stories.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Marko_light said:


> 6'4"
> 1-18 = 247/31% bf
> 1-25 = 242/30% bf
> 2-01 = 240/29% bf
> ...


i'm about the same height/weight and can't imagine me being in such low 200s. would you be super skinny at that weight? just curious.

keep up the good work!
ez


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by dirtrider6
Started out at #220
2/12/10 = #212
Still no chips, and I stopped eating Baked Potatoes every night with supper, and substituted Rice



dirtrider6 said:


> 2/19/10 = #211
> 
> Substituted canned vegetables with Fresh Broccolli


3/5/10
209


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

3/5/10 - 354.4


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/10 - Error (385+)
2/20/10 - 383.4
3/1/10 - 382.1 :yesnod: 
3/6/10 - 376.0


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

dirtrider6 said:


> Originally Posted by dirtrider6
> Started out at #220
> 2/12/10 = #212
> Still no chips, and I stopped eating Baked Potatoes every night with supper, and substituted Rice
> ...


Boiled new potatoes are supposed to have a lower glycemic index than a baked potato. Serving size is 3-4. In case you're dying for potatoes. :rant:


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28.10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5


----------



## bowz (Feb 17, 2010)

03/08/10 - 272
03/22/10 - 260


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

1/9/10 - 243.6
1/16/10 - 241
1/17/10 - 239
1/23/10 - 238
1/27/10 - 236.8
2/5/10 - 236
2/15/10 - 237.6
3/1/10 - 241
3/8/10 - 238


----------



## jason.lee (Jan 18, 2010)

jason.lee said:


> 294 Jan 1
> 
> 286 Jan 22


272 March 8


----------



## jason.lee (Jan 18, 2010)

My heaviest was last year.... 304

294 Jan 1
286 Jan 22
283.2 Jan 25
272 March 8


----------



## Fat A** (Mar 8, 2010)

286


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

been a while

jan 1st 311
feb 1st 289
mar 1st 284

holding at 284 but the snow is melting so hopefully once i get back in the saddle things will start to drop again.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...


Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Williamsven (Jan 27, 2008)

between 6'2" and 6'3" , between 245 lbs and 275 lbs depending


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
2-19-10.......238.3
2-26-10.......238
3-5-10.........xxx
3-12-10.......235


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

oops said:


> -Current age: *39*
> -Current height: *5'8"*
> -Current weight: *226*....1/24/2010


212.6 ..... 3/14/2010


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

hey all @ the beginning of last year I weighed in @ approx 130kg
over the last 15 months I've had a steady weight loss
as of this morning I currently weigh in @ 78kg

so:
130 kg
- 78 kg
------
= 52 kg of lost weight divided by 15 months
= a weight loss of 3.46 kg per month
Dr says my recommended weight should be 70kg
so I've only got another 8kg to lose :thumbsup: 

age; 27
height: 170cm
vegetarian
diagnosed with arthritis @ age 2 1/2(struggled with it with having so much weight on board)
haven't touched alcohol, smokes or drugs in 8yrs
& I'm feeling gr8

weight has gone down I take one 5ml dose of olive leaf extract every
4 months & I don't have any sign of arthritis

& all due to having a healthy eating scheme & exercise(i.e. building trails & riding my MTB)


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.


Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

OGJON said:


> hey all @ the beginning of last year I weighed in @ approx 130kg
> over the last 15 months I've had a steady weight loss
> as of this morning I currently weigh in @ 78kg
> 
> ...


Holy crap! from 286lbs to 171.5lbs in 15 months! To hold 2.2lbs/week for over a year is amazing! Good job! I bet you feel great!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Just gettin started! I'm in.

3-17-10------- 243


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

BigE610 said:


> been a while
> 
> jan 1st 311
> feb 1st 289
> ...


march 17 279
after my lunch workout wohoo. Havent really been watching what i eat. I am careful at breakfast and lunch but after work ill eat what i want. If i can get that under control look out. I do 30 min of cardio everyday at lunch too.


----------



## robo_clyde (Sep 16, 2008)

2/02 - 6'3" - 336
2/11 - 331
3/11 - 226


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
2-19-10.......238.3
2-26-10.......238
3-5-10.........xxx
3-12-10.......235
3-19-10.......228.6 
less than 2 weeks to go!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264

Fell off the wagon there for a while, was back up around 275. But now I'm back and I mean business.

3/20/10 - 266


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

2/22/10 - 247
3/23/10 - 234.6


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## fatguyonabicycle (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/10 - Error (385+)
2/20/10 - 383.4
3/1/10 - 382.1 
3/6/10 - 376.0
3/24/10 - 373.2


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
2-19-10.......238.3
2-26-10.......238
3-5-10.........xxx
3-12-10.......235
3-19-10.......228.6 
3-26-10.......223.4


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

Feb 1st = 287
March 22nd = 254
40 lbs to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

oops said:


> -Current age: *39*
> -Current height: *5'8"*
> -Current weight: *226*....1/24/2010





oops said:


> 212.6 ..... 3/14/2010


210.1.....3/28/2010


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223


----------



## OssoJones (Jan 24, 2010)

6'4" and
1/17/10 301 lbs
1/24/10 298 lbs
2/18/10 300 lbs diet started using MyFitnessPal.com
2/24/10 291
3/3/10 289
3/12/10 286
3/22/10 286
3/29/10 281 lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Digitaldon1 (Apr 16, 2009)

6'2" 277lbs


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264
3/20/10 - 266
4/1/2040 - 267

Did some knee damage, so I haven't ridden at all yet.


----------



## Jamis63 (Aug 18, 2009)

6'-4" 245 lbs


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1-1-10.........258.8
1-8-10.........251.4 
1-15-10.......248.3
1-22-10.......245
1-29-10.......243.6 Grrr
2-5-10.........238.6 Back on track!!
2-12-10.......xxx 
2-19-10.......238.3
2-26-10.......238
3-5-10.........xxx
3-12-10.......235
3-19-10.......228.6 
3-26-10.......223.4
4-1-10.........209.8





From the Thread "Fat boy challenge 2010... whats your goals for this year? "
Originally Posted by ajmelin
33
6'1"
255 Down from 283
Looking to wiegh in at 220 by April 1

Jan 1 was the beginging of "The Battle Of The Cattle 2010" at work.
3 of my co-workers and myself have $ on who can lose the greatest % of weight.
Some of the other guys have side bets on who will win, what % loss will win, and even the superfecta; winner thru 3rd runner up in exact order.

I am proud to say that I am the reigning champ of the "Great Weight Debate of 2009" which ran August to November, but it only involved me and one other, (who is trying again this time) and he is an emotional eater, so I killed him. 


4-2-10
Well the results are in....
The bet began 1-1-10 with the following weights
me 258.8
Joe 230.0
Mike 209.0
Hamilton 267.6

Hamilton gave up right away, and was "sick" for yesterdays weigh in so DNF
Mike was at 183.4 a respectable 12% weight loss
Joe weighed in at 197 14% loss
I tipped the scales at 209.8 for a winning 19% loss

Good luck to everyone trying to lose weight. As I have said before, you need to have someone to hold you accountable for your effort; wife, co-worker, friend etc... your mind will quit long before your body will, and most people just need someone to egg them on.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223
04/04/10 - 221.5


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

2/22/10 - 247.6
4/5/10 - 228.4
4/15/10 - 225.0


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

3-17 243 Started late
4-5 239.8 This is tougher than I expected! I'm on it.
4-11 243
4-19 240.2


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

255 at beginning of the year.
started riding again 5 weeks ago.
235 right now.
riding local mtb trail 2-3 times a week
roughly 25k per week
would like to be at about 200-210. i see it as very feasible!!!!!!!!!!!

its pretty nice to have a hobby that i love to do that is actually healthy!!


----------



## BooDha (Apr 6, 2010)

New to the thread, so I'll give this a shot >.<. 
H:6'2"
W:301LBS
04/09/2010


----------



## Canadian Team Chance (Apr 11, 2010)

It's my first weigh in: 
H:5'11"
W:256.6 lbs.
04/11/2010
My goal is 180 lbs.


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

254 - 7 lbs = 247


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264
3/20/10 - 266
4/1/10 - 267
4/11/10 - 265.8

I caught a lot of flak playing volleyball today, so I'm going to be taking this quite a bit more serious now. Especially since I want to be 215 by December.


----------



## Bvill (Apr 13, 2010)

04/12/10- 231


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223
04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally back at it....

1/11/10 244.5
1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5
4/19/10 237.0


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264
3/20/10 - 266
4/1/10 - 267
4/11/10 - 265.8
4/19/10 - 265


----------



## TallBikeMike (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, First post Last week: 6'8" 279 This week: 264 Been riding my roadie lots 
Am I considered "Clydesdale"?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

TallBikeMike said:


> Hello, First post Last week: 6'8" 279 This week: 264 Been riding my roadie lots
> Am I considered "Clydesdale"?


In every way! Welcome to the club!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The ebenfits are too great to lose my way!

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## rayzak (Apr 13, 2010)

First weigh in:
As of 1/1/2010- 277

H- 6'0"
W- (as of 4/26)- 263
Age- 39

Just getting back into it after an 8 year absence.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally back at it....

1/11/10 244.5
1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5
4/19/10 237.0
4/26/10 236.2


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Jan. 1 250.0 
This morning 228.6


----------



## jessekgoddard (Mar 16, 2010)

ok I'll get in on this,
27 years old 6 foot 1 
26-04-10 - 220lbs


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

26, 6' 1"
4/26/10 - 254


----------



## Little John (Apr 26, 2010)

My turn, I'll hop in once a month or so...

6'2" 36 yrs old

02/04/2010 - 341
03/13/2010 - 330
04/22/2010 - 320

Using LoseIt! on the iPhone to track calories and exercise. Lifting 3 times a week and riding my Trek 4300 3-4 times a week (I was on a trainer until late March). Need to do it so I can play with my upcoming baby (due Oct 12).


----------



## yeti360 (Apr 19, 2010)

*I will play*

Start Date 4/27/2010

Age 40
Height 6'9
Weight 316


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Starting out*

4-22-10
40 
6'2'
275lbs


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.


----------



## Wykd (May 1, 2010)

5/01 - 324
5/11 - 318.6
5/17 - 314.8
5/23 - 309.6


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

1/11/10 244.5
1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5
4/19/10 237.0
4/26/10 236.2
5/03/10 235.1


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

225.6 this morning , started @ 250.0 Jan. 1


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

6' 5".....230 lbs


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.
05/02/10 - 219 - Time to start!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryanjt said:


> 01/01/10=358
> 01/04/10=355 -3
> 01/11/10=353.5 -1.5


05/03/10 =349.5 -5.5
Been awhile!


----------



## syf350 (May 4, 2010)

got my bike in today so now the work starts.

39 years old
6'6"
5/9/10 260 lbs.

target is 220 in 4 months.


----------



## BamaJohn (Mar 15, 2006)

Started medical diet program a week ago, they suggest going easy on exercise the first month, then stepping it up when June gets here. I lost 60 pounds on this plan 14 years ago, but those pounds found their way back thanks to a desk/computer job. Doctor started talking weight related diabetes last two visits, got to get out of that.

I'm 39 years old, 6'1" and have been as heavy as 394. I've been cursed my whole life weighing 10 times my age, planning to break that this year, as I will NOT be 400lbs.

5/04/2010 383 lbs
5/10/2010 368 lbs lots of water weight.
5/17/2010 361 lbs
5/25/2010 355 lbs 
6/01/2010 350 lbs
6/08/2010 342 lbs almost hit goal of under 350 on Dr. office scales with clothes and shoes yesterday--351.0!

Target is 100lbs lost by my birthday, 11/22.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.

05/02/10 - 219 - Time to start!
05/09/10 - 218 - So the competition was pushed back to this week. Starting weigh in is tomorrow.


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

Age 43
6'2"
230 lbs today


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Starting Again*

Trying to get back into it and FINALLY lose some weight for good. (had gotten down to 227 back in 2000....lost 85 lb in about 6-7 months. Was VERY sweet, but over the years it has crept back up. At the most back then I had gotten up to 305lb 

Age: 38
Height: 5'11"
Waist: Tight 42" *sigh*
Weight: guesstimate: 290lb 5/15/2010 (will weigh in the morning)

So sick of being heavy. Motivation low. New bike lonely in the house.

Goals:

6/1/2010: 280
7/1/2010: 270
8/1/2010: 260
8/11/2010: 255 (birthday)


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

5/16/2010: 294 *sigh*


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.

05/02/10 - 219 - Time to start!
05/09/10 - 218 - So the competition was pushed back to this week. Starting weigh in is tomorrow.
05/16/10 - 217


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

*Weigh In*

5/17/10 6 foot 228lbs


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

1/18/10 243.1
1/25/10 242.5
4/19/10 237.0
4/26/10 236.2
5/03/10 235.1
5/17/10 231.2


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.

05/02/10 - 219 - Time to start!
05/09/10 - 218 - So the competition was pushed back to this week. Starting weigh in is tomorrow.
05/16/10 - 217
05/23/10 - 215


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

30 Years old, 6 feet tall




5/17/10 228lbs
5/24/10 223


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## xrayeddy (Nov 29, 2009)

xrayeddy said:


> Not Clyde height, but Clyde weight.......5'6" , tipped the scales at 240 a few days ago.
> 
> I lost 20lbs last summer riding ( down to 215) and gained everything back plus some over the holidays.
> 
> ...


Now down to 215'ish. Still about 50lbs away from where I'd like to be.


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

I'm gonna play this game too. Accountability is always good for motivation.  

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Age: 42
Height: 6ft 5in
Weight: Last week ~230lbs This week ~227

I seem to fluctuate in the 225lbs to 230lbs range depending on how much junk I eat. I'm trying to cut that out of the diet but it's tough. No fast food for me but I'm a big time snacker.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

*New to Clydesdale group*

6'6"

228 lbs. Started at 237 beginning of the year.

Splitting time between my 29'er and my Honda CRF450x... one drops pounds, the other adds muscle!

FYI, I don't enjoy riding my 29'er that much right now... I need a new frame. I have a 21" Motobecane Fantom SL Pro and it is WAY too small. Considering the 23" Access as a cheap frame to build up, but not crazy about it as it only provides a tiny bit more stretch and height. If anyone here is selling a BIG 29'er frame, I would be very interested.


----------



## BamaJohn (Mar 15, 2006)

BamaJohn said:


> Started medical diet program a week ago, they suggest going easy on exercise the first month, then stepping it up when June gets here. I lost 60 pounds on this plan 14 years ago, but those pounds found their way back thanks to a desk/computer job. Doctor started talking weight related diabetes last two visits, got to get out of that.
> 
> I'm 39 years old, 6'1" and have been as heavy as 394. I've been cursed my whole life weighing 10 times my age, planning to break that this year, as I will NOT be 400lbs.
> 
> ...


6/15/2010 337 lbs


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264
3/20/10 - 266
4/1/10 - 267
4/11/10 - 265.8
4/19/10 - 265
6/15/10 - 260

I just ordered some stuff to help me lose weight, but I won't be home for another 2 weeks. I'm away for work right now and we are able to make our own meals and such instead of having fast food all the time. I'm also running every night so hopefully the pounds will start shedding off. Last year when I was here I lost 30 pounds in about two months.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1/1/10 250.0 lbs.
today 217.0 lbs.
net 33.0 lbs.

27.0 lbs. to go


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

Beginning of May first weigh in 299lbs 6'2"

5/12/10 295
5/19/10 291
5/26/10 288
6/21/10 285

50lbs to go.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Man, some of you folks have put in the work! In just a few months to see some shed so much weight is admirable. 

statistics :
age : 25
height : 6'1"
gravity's current pull : 212#

my goal for the summer is to make that more like a 190#

If that doesn't come to fruitation my secondary/more achievable goal is to get my cardiovascular health to a point to drop my average HR 5 points over the course of a typical ride.


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264
6/22/10: 255.2

Good week for weight loss!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

Should be more, but it has rained for almost 2 months not much biking time in Indiana. Gotta work on alchy consumption too.


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Starting today*

6/22/2010 30 6'1" 238lbs


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

6/15/10 6'6" 228 LBS
6/22/10 224 LBS, oddly still the same height


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## ilovetwowheels (May 13, 2009)

age - 37
height - 6 1
current weight - 240
goal - 215


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1/2/10 - 266
1/9/10 - 270
1/17/10 - 267
1/23/10 - 264
3/20/10 - 266
4/1/10 - 267
4/11/10 - 265.8
4/19/10 - 265
6/15/10 - 260
6/23/10 - 255


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

New here, but adding this. I will get to 250 by the end of September. Believe it.

Jun 1 2010: 307
Jun 8 2010: 304
Jun 15 2010: 301 
Jun 22 2010: 298


----------



## DanTC (Jun 25, 2010)

Age 31
Height 6'2"
Weight 251 lbs
Target 199 lbs
I don't know how to achieve this as my job is EXTREMELY phisical and basicly involves fetching things from a huge warehouse with lots of stairs.Out of interest I wore a pedometer and counted the stairs on normal day and got 14 miles and 986 stairs! Due to this my legs are massive but solid as are my shoulders and arms , i do have a gut but can't seem to loose it. Any suggestions gratefully recieved.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan,
It is all about what you put in your mouth. You can exercise as much as you want, but if you are eating 3-4k in calories a day you will struggle. I have cut my food intake down and have dropped almost 30lbs over the past 1.5 months. I have not even exercised that much. I eat a banana or two for breakfast, a homemade turkey sandwich and light yogurt for lunch, and a frozen veggie and chicken breast for dinner. I buy whole grain extra fiber bread, and have cut out most pasta and rice. 

Granted I am quite a bit fatter than you so it may come off me quicker. If I keep my diet between 1500-2000 calories I shed a couple pounds every 2-3 days. I started at 365 and am at 334. It has been raining every other day for 1.5 months so hardly any trail riding for me either.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Since I think I need this to help me lose more, I will start. Was about 280 lbs last fall. Weighing at the gym.

Age 52
Hgt 6' 3"

Jan 5 268
Feb 3 264
Mar 1 261
April 1 260
May 5 258
June1 255
July 1 254 Only a pound, but my fancy home scale says my % fat is lower. I do not have confidence in its accuracy, but I assume it displays trend OK.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

good for you crash. I'm not sure that I am a clyde but at 5'9 and 213, I could use some encouragement. I should be about 175. I will chime in next week to let you know where I am at.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5 - Good week of eating well. Been hitting hills in my duration runs, I march them mostly right now, but I have yet to see anyone else ride up this particular monster. The 303-300 wall was starting to put some cracks in my psyche, but over the weekend I busted through pretty well and dropped while eating the same calories. Feels much better. Ride is a bit more enjoyable when you know its working. Also the rides are mad muddy right now due to the excessive rain. This is NOT a complaint, its a welcome inner child thing.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

oops said:


> STARTING weight 126....1/24/2010
> 212.6 ..... 3/14/2010


188.2.......6/29/2010


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

started april 1st. I weighed 258.3lbs

Today: 236.2 lbs

I have been holding steady for a week and a half now because of an injury to my ankle. Can't wait to get better and ride some more.


----------



## Pegasusphm1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dec 09 -312lbs currently 244. going for another 20lbs. at 6'3 Also Type II diabetic off all insuline and pills since Feb 10. Picked up a vintage MTB this month setting it up for a commuter, riding almost every day. Added cycling to my workout regiment. Use Livestrong.com to record my data, track calories and plan my cycling loops. 

Hoooah


----------



## michaelniel (Jun 28, 2010)

6.28.10 256


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## yeti360 (Apr 19, 2010)

*I will Play*

Start Date 4/27/2010

Age 40
Height 6'9
Weight 316

7/1/2010 308.2


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264
6/22/10: 255.2
7/5/10: 254.4


----------



## fishwich (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello. My 1st post. 
I just turned 50 and have been dieting since Feb. 09. 
I started at roughly 325lbs. (who wants to scale out when you're that heavy!) and I weighed in at 267 last week at the doctor's office.
I'm looking to drop about 45 more which would put me back to my weight in high school. 
I'm going to make it happen.


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

fishwich said:


> I'm going to make it happen.


Go Fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5 - Good week of eating well. Been hitting hills in my duration runs, I march them mostly right now, but I have yet to see anyone else ride up this particular monster. The 303-300 wall was starting to put some cracks in my psyche, but over the weekend I busted through pretty well and dropped while eating the same calories. Feels much better. Ride is a bit more enjoyable when you know its working. Also the rides are mad muddy right now due to the excessive rain. This is NOT a complaint, its a welcome inner child thing.

Jul 06 2010: 289 - Did a self inflicted 50KM ride this weekend and kept on keeping on through the incredible southern ontario heat wave over the weekend. I'm sure that a lot of the weight loss may be hydration related, but I'm drinking quite a bit to cover the water loss. Hoping to redo the 50km ride again this weekend after 2 more 25KM rides this week. Trails have been getting dry this week, making them a bit mindnumbing to drive around in... so I'm kinda just looking for trouble, found it on some sandy areas so I hit those hard. Nutrition has been good, no off meals this weekend, but I do need to stop using Subway as an excuse to eat out. While its good, portion control gets a bit wonky when you start believing 12" subs are okay cause they're healthy.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

01/03/10 - 250
01/10/10 - 245.5
01/17/10 - 244
01/24/10 - 240.5
01/31/10 - 237.5

02/07/10 - 234.5
02/14/10 - 232.5
02/21/10 - 230.5
02/28/10 - 228.5

03/07/10 - 227.5
03/14/10 - 224.5
03/21/10 - 224.5 (Spring Break and I held my weight!)
03/28/10 - 223

04/04/10 - 221.5
04/11/10 - 220
04/18/10 - 220 (Holding off for a couple weeks til the beginning weigh in of a weight loss competition)
04/25/10 - 219.5 - Competition starts this week. Even not attempting to lose I still dropped 1/2 pound.

05/02/10 - 219 - Time to start!
05/09/10 - 218 - So the competition was pushed back to this week. Starting weigh in is tomorrow.
05/16/10 - 217
05/23/10 - 215

07/04/10 - 208.5


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all:

Second post. Looking for some public accountability, so here goes:

Today's weight: 288 
Goal: Somewhere around 225 by the end of the year. 
Riding a short ride to work each day (just under 3 miles each way) and trying to get at least one other ride in each week. This is in addition to other exercise for the week (e.g. other cardio and weightraining).

I'll try to post my weekly updates on Fridays.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

markj2k4 said:


> Man, some of you folks have put in the work! In just a few months to see some shed so much weight is admirable.
> 
> statistics :
> age : 25
> ...


3 week weight loss : 15.5#

current weigh in : 195.5

What changed:
diet: switched to small frequent and lean meals, snacking on raw veggies exclusively, no extra sweets or treats, and limiting beer consumption.

hydration: typical fluid consumption daily : 3-4 cups of coffee, 1 glass of water 1-2 beers. both the coffee and the beer are diuretics so I was chronically dehydrated thinking a lot of the current weight loss is water weight.

current fluid consumption : 2-3 cups of coffee, 3/4 gallon of water and no beers during work week and very few during weekend.

exercise: before : 2 challenging mountain (15-20 miles 2-4000' elevation) or road rides (50-80 miles 3-5k feet elevation) per week 1 easier friday afternoon mountain ride (8 miles 500' elevation)

current : same ride schedule, walk to and from market, taking dog on walks instead of to the dog park.

Given current weight, new goal for summer is 185.


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264
6/22/10: 255.2
7/5/10: 254.4
7/12/10: 253.4 Too many beers this week


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289 - Did a self inflicted 50KM ride this weekend and kept on keeping on through the incredible southern ontario heat wave over the weekend. I'm sure that a lot of the weight loss may be hydration related, but I'm drinking quite a bit to cover the water loss. Hoping to redo the 50km ride again this weekend after 2 more 25KM rides this week. Trails have been getting dry this week, making them a bit mindnumbing to drive around in... so I'm kinda just looking for trouble, found it on some sandy areas so I hit those hard. Nutrition has been good, no off meals this weekend, but I do need to stop using Subway as an excuse to eat out. While its good, portion control gets a bit wonky when you start believing 12" subs are okay cause they're healthy.

Jul 13 2010: 287 - Fell off the bandwagon this weekend really, pizza beer pop. McDonalds breakfast... oh baby. Too good. I'm still down, which is fine. I stopped taking CLA... I really think taking this may be more detrimental to my diet then beneficial. I did well with it before. I'll give it another week to see whats up. Got some serious mountainbiking coming up. Couple of 30km runs this week then a first time tour through the Don Valley. Should be a fun time.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224[/QUOTE]


----------



## Revrand1 (Jul 14, 2010)

7/15/2010: 6'1, 294 lbs

Goal weight = 220


----------



## BamaJohn (Mar 15, 2006)

Started medical diet program a week ago, they suggest going easy on exercise the first month, then stepping it up when June gets here. I lost 60 pounds on this plan 14 years ago, but those pounds found their way back thanks to a desk/computer job. Doctor started talking weight related diabetes last two visits, got to get out of that.

I'm 39 years old, 6'1" and have been as heavy as 394. I've been cursed my whole life weighing 10 times my age, planning to break that this year, as I will NOT be 400lbs.

5/04/2010 383 lbs, BMI 50.6
5/10/2010 368 lbs, BMI 48.5 - lots of water weight.
5/17/2010 361 lbs, BMI 47.6
5/25/2010 355 lbs, BMI 46.8
6/01/2010 350 lbs, BMI 46.2
6/08/2010 342 lbs, BMI 45.1 - almost hit goal of under 350 on Dr. office scales with clothes and shoes yesterday--351.0!
6/15/2010 337 lbs, BMI 44.5
6/23/2010 336 lbs, BMI 44.3 - cut blood pressure / diuretic med dose to half per Dr. OK.
6/30/2010 330 lbs, BMI 43.5
7/07/2010 327 lbs, BMI 43.1 - have now lost as much as my 7 year old son weighs (56 lbs)!
7/15/2010 318 lbs, BMI 42.0 - 65 lbs, now past my largest loss ever which was 60 lbs 14 years ago on similar diet.

Targets:
under 295 lbs by 12th anniversary, 9/26. Out of "Morbid" or "Extreme" Obesity category on BMI charts.
under 283 lbs, 100 lbs lost, by my 40th birthday, 11/22.
under 275 lbs by next Dr. visit, 12/7.
goal weight 219, completely out of "Obese" category on BMI tables for 73 inch height.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Age:40 Target Weight: 200lbs

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs

After watching my wife have success with Weight Watchers, I decided to give it a try and so far so good. I would like to be at 299lbs by the end of the year. Good luck to all reaching your goals.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

Officially down 40lbs since changing eating habits and riding. Hoping to hit 300lbs by my 31st birthday 8/22. I really can't thank you guys enough. Seeing how well you have done encourages me to keep going.

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
Considering how bad I ate and how little I exercised this week, I'll consider this a win. I was able to ride 4/5 days to work though. 

MG


----------



## Kempo-Craig (Jul 14, 2010)

250 on the nose at jsut over 6' 2". Goal wieght is 225#


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Jandy said:


> Age:40 Target Weight: 200lbs
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
> ...


July 18, 2010 356.8
July 25, 2010 353.4
August 1, 2010 348.4


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264
6/22/10: 255.2
7/5/10: 254.4
7/12/10: 253.4 Too many beers this week
7/19/10: 256.3 Yikes! Back up? I did a 32km trail ride on the weekend too. Confusion.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

apat13 said:


> 5'11"
> 1/1/10 273 lbs
> 2/5/10 268 lbs


7/20/10: 218 lbs


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289 - 

Jul 13 2010: 287 - Fell off the bandwagon this weekend really, pizza beer pop. McDonalds breakfast... oh baby. Too good. I'm still down, which is fine. I stopped taking CLA... I really think taking this may be more detrimental to my diet then beneficial. I did well with it before. I'll give it another week to see whats up. Got some serious mountainbiking coming up. Couple of 30km runs this week then a first time tour through the Don Valley. Should be a fun time.

Jul 21 2010: 284 - Surprisingly the Sushi blowout on Friday wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Another 50K ride on Saturday made sure of it I imagine. Ate clean throughout the week. One thing I've really tried to focus on is my sodium intake. It seems lowering the sodium helps quite a bit in morning weigh ins. Also, I've increased my water intake almost to double what I've been drinking. I hate water. Flavored water is pretty slick though. There's actually a Crystal Light with 2G of fiber per singles packet. Easy way to get more fiber in every day task. I need to get through a week without having some sort of crazy food blowout though.... mebbe sometime in October... its wedding season now.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Tanis427 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just found this thread 
I'm a carpenter/foundation man, and rode a bike for the first time in 20 years starting in march. I'm 6'2" 35 and was 245...I'm down to 214 by changing diet and riding. I feel great and my goal is somewhere around 200.:thumbsup: 
Keep it up guys, you can achieve your goals


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

5'-9" 63 years
June 7 2010, 265
July 23, 2010 251

My daughter talked me into joining Weight Watchers and thats finally working for me. Older bodies burn a lot less calories daily than younger. 

Just got on the mountain bike (Haro Flightline Comp) 2 weeks ago and that really helps. Energy levels are way up, which has made me more active and productive at work, which has made me more positive about the weight loss and so on. Hope to get to 200 lbs by year end. Maybe then I won't need the very excellent brakes on the Haro so much!


----------



## Morbetta (May 15, 2009)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10"

6/8/10: 265.4
6/15/10: 264
6/22/10: 255.2
7/5/10: 254.4
7/12/10: 253.4 Too many beers this week
7/19/10: 256.3 Yikes! Back up? I did a 32km trail ride on the weekend too. Confusion.
7/26/10: 253.6


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Forgot to post Friday...

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288 Too much food and drink, and not enough exercise over the week. Plus I couldn't ride into work until Thursday.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289 -

Jul 13 2010: 287 

Jul 21 2010: 284 - Surprisingly the Sushi blowout on Friday wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Another 50K ride on Saturday made sure of it I imagine. Ate clean throughout the week. One thing I've really tried to focus on is my sodium intake. It seems lowering the sodium helps quite a bit in morning weigh ins. Also, I've increased my water intake almost to double what I've been drinking. I hate water. Flavored water is pretty slick though. There's actually a Crystal Light with 2G of fiber per singles packet. Easy way to get more fiber in every day task. I need to get through a week without having some sort of crazy food blowout though.... mebbe sometime in October... its wedding season now.

Jul 27 2010: 284 - No weight change this week. You would think that this would be a downer but I've been riding harder then ever pushing myself up hills that I never thought I would be able to ride at 312. Clothes fit really well and had to go out and buy a new shirt for a wedding this passed weekend. Body changes, weight remains the same. I've increased water intake significantly and dropped the crystal light for just pure lemon juice. The aspartame mucks with my hunger spikes. Trying to eat the cleanest that I've ever eaten this week and keep hydrated for this weekends attempt at a 75KM ride should be fun.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

7/27/10 324.4 

Weight loss is slowing down, need to quit drinking the sauce. Got till 8/22 to make 300 for my 31st birthday, it's not looking good.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted by oops
> STARTING weight
> *226....1/24/2010*
> 212.6 ..... 3/14/2010
> ...


185.0.......7/27/2010

a little gain over the past 2 weeks but I am not concerned about it...still paying attention to eating and watching the soda/beer intake....back on my bike starting yesterday


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

[6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got into reading this thread... so here goes:

6'1 - 31 years old

05/20/2010 - 265 at the Doctor's office
07/28/2010 - 250... was down to 246, but I went on vacation, rode some downhill on vacation, but that isn't much cardio!

Goals: 
08/05/2010 - 246
08/12/2010 - 242
08/19/2010 - Want to be in the 230s somewhere... 

Hoping to get rid of 12-15 pounds in about 3 weeks... should be able to get in 9-10 good rides before then and I can still cut a LOT of bad food from my diet. Ultimate goal (at this point) is to get down around 215 and start doing some XC racing next year. Wish me luck!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 Better calorie choices this week. Didn't workout as much as I had hoped but did manage to ride to work 3/5 days.


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tank99 said:


> 26, 6' 1"
> 4/26/10 - 254


7/27/10 - 248

Dropped a couple, but can't say i've been trying any harder than normal. Under the 250 mark though!

***EDIT - I stand corrected, 243 today at the gym! :thumbsup: Nice seeing improvement, really helps the motivation.***


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289 

Jul 13 2010: 287

Jul 21 2010: 284 

Jul 27 2010: 284 - No weight change this week. You would think that this would be a downer but I've been riding harder then ever pushing myself up hills that I never thought I would be able to ride at 312. Clothes fit really well and had to go out and buy a new shirt for a wedding this passed weekend. Body changes, weight remains the same. I've increased water intake significantly and dropped the crystal light for just pure lemon juice. The aspartame mucks with my hunger spikes. Trying to eat the cleanest that I've ever eaten this week and keep hydrated for this weekends attempt at a 75KM ride should be fun.

Aug 04 2010: 281.5 - 75KM ride this weekend was a really interesting venture, my back actually gave out before my cardio and legs did. I'm trying to figure out if it just gave up and got tired, or if I did something to it. Either way, it went away as soon as I got home and stretched it out... so I'm aiming somewhere at "got tired and cranky". My legs totally bricked out that night though, so that was funny. I found myself voracious for food for the rest of the evening, which ended up in an entire thin crust pizza meeting its doom. Ride diet went something like 4 bottles of diluted Gatorade + Water, 4 Granola Bars, and a preload in the morning of OJ and Eggs about 3 hours before the ride. Anyway, just some light riding this week followed up by some return to the free weights this weekend. Should be a good time.


----------



## klev (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, here we go...

6'4" 243


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

6'2" 308 lbs 
(yesterday at Dr's office)


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, may as well post in.

8/04/2010
6'0"
225.0 Exactly


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5 Rode to work 3/5 days this week and got 2 road rides in. Lifted a little weights as well. Not as big of weight drop as I had hoped, but not bad considering I blew Sunday's calories out of the water. Looking forward to sub 280s next week.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

40yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## TulsaClint (Jun 16, 2010)

First post, started to try loosing at the end of march of this year at 232. Weighed in today at 217, halfway to my goal of 200.

I'm lucky that my local ride spot is 2 miles away. The trails have been consistently dry so I've been hitting them about 4 times a week lately.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

8/04/2010 | 225.0lbs
8/11/2010 | 221.4lbs


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Age: 31
Height: 5'10"
Jan.2008: 336 lbs
Aug.2010: 297 lbs 
First Goal Weight: 290 lbs (to beat my all time lowest, almost there!)
Next Goal Weight: 265 lbs

Was doing great when I first started and lost a lot of weight pretty fast with strict diet, weight lifting, and cardio routine. in Feb.2009 I ruptured my lower left disc in my back and really couldn't do much for a while, hard a hard time getting back into it. I tried for awhile but just couldn't stay focused and lost interest. Finally got my back built back up (still very careful while lifting, etc.) and decided to throw biking in the mix. Since July.2010 (purchased bike) I'm down 16.5 lbs and feeling great and will hit my first goal weight in no time. Loving it a little too much cause now I don't want to go lift, I'd rather ride trails.

Awesome thread!


----------



## klev (Jul 22, 2010)

Started at: 6'4" 243
240.4 August 12, 2010


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

8/12/10: 317.6

Almost down 50lbs since changing eating habits and riding. Hoping to hit 300lbs by my 31st birthday 8/22. Don't think that is gonna happen, maybe I can hit 310. I really gotta quit the alcohol. I think that is killing my efforts. I lose 3-4 lbs Mon-Fri then drink all weekend. I have not smoked for 5 months, I exercise, no junk food. My last vice is the sauce. I don't know if I can give up much more. 

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289

Jul 13 2010: 287

Jul 21 2010: 284

Jul 27 2010: 284 

Aug 04 2010: 281.5 - 75KM ride this weekend was a really interesting venture, my back actually gave out before my cardio and legs did. I'm trying to figure out if it just gave up and got tired, or if I did something to it. Either way, it went away as soon as I got home and stretched it out... so I'm aiming somewhere at "got tired and cranky". My legs totally bricked out that night though, so that was funny. I found myself voracious for food for the rest of the evening, which ended up in an entire thin crust pizza meeting its doom. Ride diet went something like 4 bottles of diluted Gatorade + Water, 4 Granola Bars, and a preload in the morning of OJ and Eggs about 3 hours before the ride. Anyway, just some light riding this week followed up by some return to the free weights this weekend. Should be a good time.

Aug 12 2010: 278 - Light biking this week and none this passed weekend. Starcraft 2 has seen quite a bit of playing. On account of the massive thunderstorms and such we're having this week. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind mud, but it turns the track into what seems to be trail hidden under 3" of water. I've done some hills here and there while I wait for the rest of the trail to dry out, but, constant hills without any sort of "fun" section gets old fast. On the other hand, I'll be in Durham Forest this Sunday exploring some new trails. I'm pretty stoked about that!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5 I did not think I was going to make the 270's after a week of too much pizza, ice cream cake, beer, & wine but I somehow managed to hit it...barely. Rode to work all 5 days and even extended the ride on two days because of road construction. Also managed two extra rides on the weekend too for about 30 miles.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

40yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

8/12/10: 317.6

8/19/10: 314.2


Down 51lbs since April, was hoping to hit 300 by my 31st on 8/22. Too much beer has derailed my goal, but I am still doing well.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## klev (Jul 22, 2010)

Started at: 6'4" 243
240.4 August 12, 2010
239.4 August 19 - only a pound but I tend to hang on at plateaus and then drop 5ish pounds over night.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 Horrible week for food and drink consumption. Total lack of discipline in those departments. I suspect the weight is mostly retained water. Rode to work 0/5 days this week, but did manage to get in 38.8 road miles in over the weekend.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

8/04/2010 | 225.0lbs
8/11/2010 | 221.4lbs
8/20/2010 | 215.1lbs


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

40yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

42yrs old- 5'11"
Today August 22nd 243lbs
Goal is 210

8/22/10 | 243Lbs
8/28/10 | 239.8Lbs
9/6/10 | 239Lbs
GnomeFest
9/20/10 |237.8


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/01/10=358
01/04/10=355 -3
01/11/10=353.5 -4.5
08/23/10=352.0 -6

It has been 7 months, but I have kept my activity up and managed not to gain any weight but its time to watch the diet and lose more!


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tank99 said:


> 7/27/10 - 248
> 
> Dropped a couple, but can't say i've been trying any harder than normal. Under the 250 mark though!
> 
> ***EDIT - I stand corrected, 243 today at the gym! :thumbsup: Nice seeing improvement, really helps the motivation.***


8/23/10 - 246 Yesterday! Holding under that 250 mark. Didn't commute to work at all last week and had generally weak workout week, although I did get to hit some single track Thursday from my last race. 
This one is shaping up the same way. (Weather mostly) Starting Flag football today, so at least i'll be running around and pushing some fellow clydes around. :thumbsup:


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307

Jun 8 2010: 304

Jun 15 2010: 301

Jun 22 2010: 298

Jun 29 2010: 293.5

Jul 06 2010: 289

Jul 13 2010: 287

Jul 21 2010: 284

Jul 27 2010: 284

Aug 04 2010: 281.5

Aug 12 2010: 278 - Light biking this week and none this passed weekend. Starcraft 2 has seen quite a bit of playing. On account of the massive thunderstorms and such we're having this week. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind mud, but it turns the track into what seems to be trail hidden under 3" of water. I've done some hills here and there while I wait for the rest of the trail to dry out, but, constant hills without any sort of "fun" section gets old fast. On the other hand, I'll be in Durham Forest this Sunday exploring some new trails. I'm pretty stoked about that!

Aug 24 2010: 275.5: Vacation last week, but I got a lot of biking prior to leaving. Durham forest was pretty awesome, even though I got lost for a good 2 hours. Was a good ride. I did a practice XC run this weekend for a race I entered Saturday. I feel in over my head, but I need to remember, that theres no shame in huffing it up a hill with my bike on my shoulder. Weight loss continues. Diet has become almost natural now. I had McDonalds one day last week. I felt ill for hours afterwards. Now I crave that morning bowl of Fibre 1 out of all my meals a day. 10KM hill ride last night was blister fast compared to how I normally am. This bodes well. Hopefully I can sit down and figure out a winter plan to allow me to get explosive on the XC circuit next year... in the Clyde category that is


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buzkil (Aug 16, 2010)

32 5'11"
Start 240lbs goal 185lbs

8/23/10 233lbs
9/1/10 233lbs no weight loss but things seem to be more toned


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

35 y.o. 6'8"

12/20/09 - 350lbs

8/24/10 - 290lbs

60lbs down, just 40lbs to go!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 30
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

8/12/10: 317.6

8/19/10: 314.2

8/26/10: 303.2

Huge week last week, rode my ass off and ate well. No frosty beverages or whiskey. Down 62lbs.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 Pretty good week food/drink wise...just a few bad choices. Did not ride into work at all, but did ride 77.5 miles (including one 36.1 mile ride...longest to date).

I also want to say nice work to the posters above!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

40yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

New here soooo happy to see Clydesdale section.

July 15 315 lbs (Started riding dieting for first time)

August 31 300 lbs and zero joint pain I LOVE CYCLING


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

5'10 250 lbs in may 2010
september 2nd 238 lbs, been riding hard all summer
goal: under 200 lbs by next summer


----------



## konacc1996 (Aug 4, 2010)

Age:38
Height: 5'10"
Current Weight:331 lbs:eekster: 
Target Weight:29 Dec 31,2010
Overall Goal Wt: 215 or less


I think I will take all measurements and post. I just started riding again. Just found out there are good trails in my area and within 1 hour.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 5, 2010 321.2

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tank99 said:


> 8/23/10 - 246 Yesterday! Holding under that 250 mark. Didn't commute to work at all last week and had generally weak workout week, although I did get to hit some single track Thursday from my last race.
> This one is shaping up the same way. (Weather mostly) Starting Flag football today, so at least i'll be running around and pushing some fellow clydes around. :thumbsup:


Right at 245, holding steady. The last 2 weeks have been kinda slow for working out/riding, and this past holiday weekend didn't help (lots of beer). Back at it this week, with a commute today, football on Thursday and my final race of the season Sunday. :thumbsup: I'll be pushing the next few months getting ready for ski season.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307
Jun 8 2010: 304
Jun 15 2010: 301
Jun 22 2010: 298
Jun 29 2010: 293.5
Jul 06 2010: 289
Jul 13 2010: 287
Jul 21 2010: 284
Jul 27 2010: 284
Aug 04 2010: 281.5
Aug 12 2010: 278 
Aug 24 2010: 275.5

Sep 09 2010: 269.5 : Been a while since I updated. Raced in a 24 hour relay. I had myself pegged for a hour and a half lap. Surprised myself by hitting a 1:10:15. It was pretty amazing. Felt really good for the first 2 laps, the night laps were excellent fun. My morning lap was spent hucking the course with a fellow clyde. I never got his name, but he was good **** to talk to while we slid all over roots trying to keep the rubber side down.
Training has been off for a week and a half while I recover. Been doing housework and a lot of walking. Tonight heading to the gym for my first crack at an "all terrain" spin type of class. 

Experimental I promise.


----------



## BigT_surrey (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahhhh happy days, found my forum. Big riders...
330lbs, 6'3...and big boned


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

started somewhere near 300 in the spring now right around 265 and falling thanks too my bike and low carb eating.


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

Woohoo 295, down 20lbs


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 5, 2010 321.2
September 12, 2010 314.8

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip.  I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Jan. 1 250.0


204.2 this morning , almost there , 14.2 to go . 45.8 pounds lost .


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/01/10=358
01/04/10=355 -3
01/11/10=353.5 -4.5
08/23/10=352.0 -6
09/16/10=352.0 -6

Went up to 357 and now back down to 352, Damn Reno trip!


----------



## Buzkil (Aug 16, 2010)

9/16/10 232lbs let muscles getting bigger, spare tire getting smaller. Need to do more cardio.
9/30/10 233lbs Joined a boot camp, I ride more for longer, I play ultimate frisbee 2 times a week. I ride my bike to work 3 miles each way 3 times per week. I am gaining muscle and I don't want to. Fat is clearly going away but Muscle is keeping the lbs on. Arg!!!!
10/5/10 229lbs have not been below 230 in a while. working on eating better.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

last weekat the doc i was 360 with all my clothes and shoes on. i have 6 months til my next doctor visit i want to be 299


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

6'3... was 248 about 17 weeks ago....

now i am maintaining between 218 and 225.......

34" waist...

thank you road and mountain bike!!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

6'3... was 248 about 17 weeks ago....

now i am maintaining between 218 and 225.......

34" waist...

thank you road and mountain bike!!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 5, 2010 321.2
September 12, 2010 314.8
September 19, 2010 309.6

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

204 after a big ole breakfast. down from 229 3 month ago


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 Despite a gain over the last month, I am very happy with this. I just got back from a week in Vegas for work (love the all-you-can-eat sushi bars) and a two and half week vacation in Hawaii, and I am only 2.2 pounds from where I was before I left. No riding since the last post. Back to it this weekend with a couple road rides and I'll probably start commuting to work next week (getting colder though).


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 5, 2010 321.2
September 12, 2010 314.8
September 19, 2010 309.6
September 26, 2010 303.8

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

42yrs old- 5'11"
Today August 22nd 243lbs
Goal is 210

8/22/10 | 243Lbs
8/28/10 | 239.8Lbs
9/6/10 | 239Lbs
GnomeFest
9/20/10 |237.8
9/27/10 |237.6 Not much, but its a loss.
10/4/10 |238.6 Just can't drink the light beer. Put down 70 miles last week.
10/11/10 | 237.2
10/19/10 | 238.1 ?


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Jun 1 2010: 307
Jun 8 2010: 304
Jun 15 2010: 301
Jun 22 2010: 298
Jun 29 2010: 293.5
Jul 06 2010: 289
Jul 13 2010: 287
Jul 21 2010: 284
Jul 27 2010: 284
Aug 04 2010: 281.5
Aug 12 2010: 278
Aug 24 2010: 275.5
Sep 09 2010: 269.5 

Sep 27 2010: 265 - Been really busy lately with work and such. The days are also getting shorter so riding distance has been a bit more difficult. I have another race on the 17th but its a "for fun" race on a pretty non technical track so it'll be more relaxed then the 24 hour  Been doing spin classes. I find the music annoying still. Also I moved to clipless pedals. Mother of god why have I not done this sooner, I get so much more power out of those monster legs then I ever have. What used to be granny gear hills, are now the same gear I used to ride trail with, and trail gear, is what I used to ride road with, and road gear is usually whatever I get to.

I used to blame slow road speed on the Nevegals being like baloons and just slow rolling. I don't seem to have this trouble anymore.... I wonder what would happen if I swapped out to "low rolling resistance" small block 8s.....

I have determined that I will be moving to a SS next year. I've been doing a lot of trail riding in single gears, forcing myself to deal with it. I'm having more fun and training harder then ever now.

Weight loss is slowing down, but my legs are getting huge, and there is a significant change in vascular look on a hard climb. Its gross as hell. But its impressive and angry looking. I can deal with that.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 31
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

8/12/10: 317.6

8/19/10: 314.2

8/26/10: 303.2

9/30/10: 291

I haven't chimed in for a while. I am now down 74.4 lbs. I am feeling pretty good. Keep up the good work everyone and thank you for the inspiration.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 Decent week for riding, rode about 60 miles last weekend but none during the week. Ate/drank okay, but not as clean as I should have.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
July 11, 2010 363.8lbs
July 18, 2010 356.8lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 1, 2010 348.4lbs
August 8, 2010 344.4lbs 
August 15, 2010 338lbs
August 22, 2010 331.6
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 5, 2010 321.2
September 12, 2010 314.8
September 19, 2010 309.6
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 3, 2010 299.6

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

I certainly haven't been keeping up with this like I had planned, but I figured an update was in order. 

My starting weight two years ago was somewhere in the low to mid 270's. My goal is between 180 and 190.

Last year in the middle of September I had gotten down to 225. The loss has slowed a lot, but has still been in the right direction. 

10/2/10 - 207lbs


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/01/10=358
01/04/10=355 -3
01/11/10=353.5 -4.5
08/23/10=352.0 -6
09/16/10=352.0 -6
10/4/10=348.5 -9.5


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 4, 2010 373.8lbs
> ...


You are droping some solid weight! Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

dadtorbn, thanks for inspiring me again. I went from 250 to 208 and kind of stopped for a while. In the meantime you've dropped from 296 to below me. That's awesome and makes me think I need to get back on the nutrition part again. the riding has been fine-2600 miles for the year, but I've got to get back to controlling my intake. Thanks! Do have any before/after pics posted?


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

shockfinder said:


> dadtorbn, thanks for inspiring me again. I went from 250 to 208 and kind of stopped for a while. In the meantime you've dropped from 296 to below me. That's awesome and makes me think I need to get back on the nutrition part again. the riding has been fine-2600 miles for the year, but I've got to get back to controlling my intake. Thanks! Do have any before/after pics posted?


Thx! Your re commitment helps keep me focused on dropping to a good cycling weight for my height which will require more work...

Here's a before and in process. The "in-process" was 20lbs ago though...  

I'm going to try to take a current one Saturday though.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 
10/8: 278 Horrible weather + crazy work + good sports on TV = no riding + eating like crap + too many tasty beverages. Or in other words, no weight loss and a slight weight gain. But not nearly as bad as I had expected.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

good job, everyone!

dadtorbn, very nice! how tall are you? what's your final goal weight?

edit: just saw you're 6'5.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Ryanjt said:


> You are droping some solid weight! Good job:thumbsup:


Thank you! I feel so much better already.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 3, 2010 299.6
October 10, 2010 294.4

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


What kind of program are you one to drop so much weight so fast?


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Eric Z said:


> good job, everyone!
> 
> dadtorbn, very nice! how tall are you? what's your final goal weight?
> 
> edit: just saw you're 6'5.


Agreed! Great job everyone! The weigh in thread is an awesome weight watch substitute!I

I don't want to detract from the weigh in thread. Answer in my "I think I'm in love" thread.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> What kind of program are you one to drop so much weight so fast?


I am on the Weight Watchers program and I completely changed my lifestyle.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Jandy said:


> I am on the Weight Watchers program and I completely changed my lifestyle.


Congrats man, I am down almost 80 myself since March. I may need to look into weight watchers.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> Congrats man, I am down almost 80 myself since March. I may need to look into weight watchers.


Thank you and congrats to you as well. Weight watchers has kept me in line in regards to my eating habits. The battle for me is to keep the weight off as I had lost over 100 lbs in 2002 but failed to keep the weight off. I am hopeful that weight watchers will help me keep the weight off for good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 
10/8: 278 
10/15: 278 Holding steady is better than I expected considering all of the hours I have been putting in at work. Managed to ride 33 miles over the weekend at least. Went to commute to work this morning and had a flat. Next week I should be able to ride to work though.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 3, 2010 299.6
October 10, 2010 294.4
October 17, 2010 289.4

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## dorme1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Jandy, are you doing it online or going to the meetings? I've tried the meetings and perhaps it was just the group but I couldn't get into it. Going to give the online a go.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

dorme1 said:


> Jandy, are you doing it online or going to the meetings? I've tried the meetings and perhaps it was just the group but I couldn't get into it. Going to give the online a go.


I am in the online program. It is pretty good. It has really helped with portion control. Good luck.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 
10/8: 278 
10/15: 278 
10/22: 279 No big surprise there. Way too many carbs, both solid and liquid...damn you ALCS! Only two more weeks of crazy work then I can go back to my "normal" 10 hour days. If I can maintain or not gain too much in the next two weeks I will be pleased. No riding to work this week. Did manage to ride 49.2 miles (with a 30 miler on Sunday) though.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 3, 2010 299.6
October 10, 2010 294.4
October 17, 2010 289.4
October 24, 2010 283

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Dang Jandy. You're doing great! You must be doing both WW and cardio for such fabulous results! You must also be feeling fabulous! I bet your back, knees and ankles have never felt so good.


----------



## Don Andrade (Oct 24, 2010)

Just joined up!

6'6" and 239 lbs.

When I was at my peak cycling shape an riding 200-miles per week I was at my lightest, 264 lbs.

I guess getting older has it's advantages......well and I finally quit eating wheat about 2-years ago

-DON


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> Dang Jandy. You're doing great! You must be doing both WW and cardio for such fabulous results! You must also be feeling fabulous! I bet your back, knees and ankles have never felt so good.


Thanks! I have been doing a lot of riding this summer and yes I do feel much better than before.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

I posted in the 2008 Fat Boy thread, but I got injured and stayed around 205 until this year. I changed jobs and cities, so it seemed like a good time to change my whole lifestyle.

I weighed 203.5 on June 1st and today I weighed in at 168.5. I am very happy. I can run without my knees killing me; I am down to a 6:30 mile from about 9:00. Also, I can use all those weight weenie parts I have been lusting over for the past couple of years. I think my FS bike feels better under me and I have lowered my tire PSI to 28 with no issues - great traction and handling.

Now I just need to add a little muscle and I will be all set!

These threads are fun and inspiring to read and I hope everyone keeps up there progress and makes their goals.

Good luck.


----------



## Don Andrade (Oct 24, 2010)

Right On Elephant! Shedding some lbs. is a wonder for our healths! And makes everything better.

Enjoy your new freedom and for all of you who want to loose, be patient eat well & listen to your body.

All the best to Everybody

-DON


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be 26 tomorow on 10/27/10 and I'm 6'1"

10/1/10 = 238
10/25/10 = 230


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.
10/27 206.4 I was down to 203 Mon/Tues. This is a local peak in my weight! I don't understand why I have about a 3-4 pound periodicity in my weight each week. It looks cyclical and this is the first time the peak hs aligned with mid week. ??? Bizarre... Anyone who understands this and could shed some insight or a reference it would be welcome.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Age 31
Height 6'2 or so

3/29/10: 365.4

6/21/10: 336.2

7/16/10: 325.4

8/12/10: 317.6

8/19/10: 314.2

8/26/10: 303.2

9/30/10: 291

10/29/10: 286.8

Had a hard month, not near enough activity and way too much boozing with my friends. I need to get back on it, so I don't blow up this winter.

Good job guys.

Adam


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 3, 2010 299.6
October 10, 2010 294.4
October 17, 2010 289.4
October 24, 2010 283
October 31, 2010 279.4

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## Scott H. (Jun 4, 2010)

*2010 Weigh In*

6'-4" 340 lbs down from 380.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.
10/27 206.4 I was down to 203 Mon/Tues. This is a local peak in my weight! I don't understand why I have about a 3-4 pound periodicity in my weight each week. It looks cyclical and this is the first time the peak hs aligned with mid week. ??? Bizarre... Anyone who understands this and could shed some insight or a reference it would be welcome.
11/3 203.8 - 206.6/202 Including high and low for the last 7 days. Graphing my weight is the only way for me to be certain I'm still trending down... Eating and exercise have been good this week. 3+ hr. weekend rides are not likely to happen soon. Bus. trip next week! Ughhh!!! China and Korea.

Next targets
4/1 - 268
5/1 - 260
6/1 - 250
7/1 - 242
8/1 - 234
9/1 - 228
10/1- 224

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 7, 2010 271

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

42yrs old- 5'11"
Today August 22nd 243lbs
Goal is 210

8/22/10 | 243Lbs
8/28/10 | 239.8Lbs
9/6/10 | 239Lbs
GnomeFest
9/20/10 |237.8
9/27/10 |237.6 Not much, but its a loss.
10/4/10 |238.6 Just can't drink the light beer. Put down 70 miles last week.
110/11/10 | 237.2
10/19/10 | 238.1 ?
11/8/10 | 236 After 2weeks of no loss
11/15/10 | 235 Slow but steady, need way more saddle time!
11/23/10 | 237 Guess I'm nuilding to much muscle
11/30/10 | 234.8 Self control for the 3 thanksgiving dinners.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 
10/8: 278 
10/15: 278 
10/22: 279 
11/12: 286 Brutal three weeks! 14+ hour days at work, ate too much at the daily catered (unhealthy) lunches, too little sleep, no exercise, etc. Glad that it is all behind me (for now). Back on track today with an hour ride and going tomorrow for a couple of hours. It will be nice to be able to pack my own lunches next week. Hoping to ride to work again too, but the 30 degree temperature and darkness at 5:30 isn't too tempting.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 7, 2010 271
November 14, 2010 269.4

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


dude!!! awesome progress...... keep up the encouraging work....


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

paco664 said:


> dude!!! awesome progress...... keep up the encouraging work....


Thanks Paco!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

7/8: 288
7/16: 287 
7/23: 288
7/30: 284 
8/6: 281.5
8/13: 279.5
8/20: 284 
8/26: 277.3 
9/24: 279.5 
10/1: 277 
10/8: 278 
10/15: 278 
10/22: 279 
11/12: 286
11/19: 284 Moving in the right direction again. Too many liquid refreshments to make any real progress. I rode 49.24 miles this week and even rode to work once.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 7, 2010 271
November 14, 2010 269.4
November 21, 2010 264.2

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## AteamNM (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, this thread is crazy. Now 6'2', 220, so close to being 50 years old. I will post the next time I have made any loss to my fat ass.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Back in February I was up at 283....after lots of work on the bike, careful eating, and a career change I am now down to 195 lbs as of this morning. 43" waist down to a 33"


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 5, 2010 258.2

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.
10/27 206.4 I was down to 203 Mon/Tues. This is a local peak in my weight! I don't understand why I have about a 3-4 pound periodicity in my weight each week. It looks cyclical and this is the first time the peak hs aligned with mid week. ??? Bizarre... Anyone who understands this and could shed some insight or a reference it would be welcome.
11/3 203.8 - 206.6/202 Including high and low for the last 7 days. Graphing my weight is the only way for me to be certain I'm still trending down... Eating and exercise have been good this week. 3+ hr. weekend rides are not likely to happen soon. Bus. trip next week! Ughhh!!! China and Korea.
11/10 - In China, No weigh -in
11/17 - 207.8 too much travel... No cardio hard to control diet...
11/24 - 206.6 Pulled groin playing basketball. I had fun but must recover from injury.
12/1 - 207.8 Survived Thanksgiving...
12/8 - 206.0 Just started spinning again. Had a blast playing basketball till... I broke my thumb -> [email protected] A little time off from mountain biking again (thumb shifters anyone...). Another couple of days till I resume spinning, running and (hopefully) swimming. The Xmas holiday is up for grabs... :-(... We'll see...


All in all I think my assault on fitness will be delayed till after xmas... Life is screwing with me right now by testing my resolve!

OBTW
Jandy, you're kicking a$$. Keep it up!

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks dadtorbn, I have found a lot of motivation in reading this thread. You are doing pretty awesome yourself.


----------



## ebenke (Sep 1, 2008)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


Damn - Awesome numbers (or lack there of)....

Terrific, I'm truly inspired. You must be a machine by now. OUTSTANDING ! ! !


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

ebenke said:


> Damn - Awesome numbers (or lack there of)....
> 
> Terrific, I'm truly inspired. You must be a machine by now. OUTSTANDING ! ! !


Thank you Ebenke, your comments are encouraging! I will try to post some before and after pictures when I reach my goal.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 5, 2010 258.2
December 12, 2010 255.6

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

June 1st 2010 -263lbs
sept 1st 2010 - 218lbs. 
dec 13th 2010 224lbs. Id like to think im hibernating for the winter.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.
10/27 206.4 I was down to 203 Mon/Tues. This is a local peak in my weight! I don't understand why I have about a 3-4 pound periodicity in my weight each week. It looks cyclical and this is the first time the peak hs aligned with mid week. ??? Bizarre... Anyone who understands this and could shed some insight or a reference it would be welcome.
11/3 203.8 - 206.6/202 Including high and low for the last 7 days. Graphing my weight is the only way for me to be certain I'm still trending down... Eating and exercise have been good this week. 3+ hr. weekend rides are not likely to happen soon. Bus. trip next week! Ughhh!!! China and Korea.
11/10 - In China, No weigh -in
11/17 - 207.8 too much travel... No cardio hard to control diet...
11/24 - 206.6 Pulled groin playing basketball. I had fun but must recover from injury.
12/1 - 207.8 Survived Thanksgiving...
12/8 - 206.0 Just started spinning again. Had a blast playing basketball till... I broke my thumb -> [email protected] A little time off from mountain biking again (thumb shifters anyone...). Another couple of days till I resume spinning, running and (hopefully) swimming. The Xmas holiday is up for grabs... :-(... We'll see...
12/15 - 209.2 Got two strong spins in yesterday and the day before... I'm at a post workout local maximum. My legs are sore (micro swelling). I guess this is due to weight unobviously put on before though... :-(


New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 5, 2010 258.2
December 12, 2010 255.6
December 19, 2010 251.8

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jandy said:


> 41yrs Old - 6'
> 
> June 27, 2010 382lbs
> July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
> ...


dude.... once again you are a true inspiration to anyone trying to lose weight....

keep it up.....


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

paco664 said:


> dude.... once again you are a true inspiration to anyone trying to lose weight....
> 
> keep it up.....


Thanks again Paco!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5"
1/13? - 296.8
1/20 - 292.8
1/27 - 289.6
2/3 - 284.2
2/10 - 284.2 Grrr.... Super bowl left overs family stress... Back on track this week!
2/17 - 279.4 I recovered from Super bowl salt and alcohol. It took a few days to recover weight wise...
2/23 - 275.6 - Trying to increase the duration of lunch spins to 45 min... Work interferes 
3/3 - 273.6 - Amazed I lost an ounce... Work, travel, mediocre diet, not enough spinning/riding...
3/10 - 273.8 - Bad week/weekend. Little spinning (work!), kids basketball tournament all weekend... Should be set for a great, week next week...
3/17 - 270 - Great week nutritionally and exercise wise... Got a 40 mile road bike ride in over the weekend... Note: Cheese has both salt and fat-> double whammy! :-( I'll continue to minimize it.
3/24 - 265.2 - Strung 2 back to back.  Good diet and exrcise! No night time cheese nor beer. Instead loading up on veggies as a post dinner snack! 85.5 road miles and ~55 trainer miles probably helps. 
3/31 - 261.6 - Many trainer rides and a big ride sat. Continued healthy dietary choices! Life is good! Working hard to avoid a plateau...
4/7 - 257.4 - Survived Easter and the rain... Weight loss continues... I may need to revise goals... But I like the slack for a plateau if needed...
4/14 - 255.0 - More rain and LL baseball... Home late. Late dinner. No pre cut cut up veggies-> Slight plateau. It will require more discipline on my part to continue the healthy trend this LL baseball season...
4/21 - 252 - They're not falling off as easy now... Weird plateau where weight piked on the weekend??? LL baseball continues to interfere with normal diet/exercise. I will persevere! The benenfits are too great to lose my way!
4/28 - 248.6 - Working hard and I was pretty good this weekend with eating and high level of activity when not chasing the kids! Last basketball game we only had 5 thus I played the entire game!
5/5 - 244.0 - Lots of cycling and petty good eating! Yay! Almost 2 months ahead of goals. Maybe I get below 215 for the Fondo! 
5/12 - 240 - Great week last week for spinning/riding! Eating was under control! A little too much wine Sat.
5/21 - 238.6 - Business trip. No time for real bike rides. Late weigh in (No scale on trip)
5/26 - 235.0 - Flu bug. Minimal riding. Still eating good.
6/2 - 235.2 - Crap! I need to work a bit harder... I still feel great!
6/9 - 230.8 - 70lbs of loss is within reach! Yea Haw! 85 road miles with 2600ft climbing this past weekend helped!  I'm recommitting myself to evening diet structure! I got lazy and it caused a slow in my weight loss!
6/16 - 227.2 - 110 road miles this past weekend (two days) with ~4000ft or so of climbing. Need to work on ride diet to avoid bonking!
6/23 - 224.4 - No exercise! Arrrgggghhhh! I lost some Yay. Need to find time to ride more. It ain't happening this week though. With luck maybe some "Y" time.
6/30 - 223.4- Life continues to interfere with me riding... Should get a couple of good rides in in the next couple of days... I'm looking forward to cracking 220. 
7/7 - 220.0 - 80+ road miles with 6500 ft climbing and 15+ trainer miles. I needed them to make up for cheating a little bit over the fourth. I may have a bit more salt/water weigh that will leave by tomorrow.
7/14 - 218.2 - Tons of road "work" (~158 miles with ~8000ft climbing), no trainer miles good diet with some slips. I'm getting hungrier...
7/21 - 216.4 - Surprised a little by weigh in. It's the lowest my scale has read in ~20 years... A good ride Monday delayed the drop till today. Still eating well. Maybe a hair too much wine... Enough road miles and a mountain ride. Eating more in the saddle to avoid bonking. I feel great. Every pound/ounce from here gets hard. Also, I think I'll drop fat and add muscle...
7/28 - 214.8 Continued riding and switched trainer rides from LifeCycles to spin machines. It's a big difference! I can now stand and crank w/o knee/ankle strain due to no inertia on the LifeCycles. i.e. Spin machines are much more like real riding. Diet continues on the same track. However, I'm still more hungry than a month or two ago... I'm going on vacation for two weeks... I'll do my absolute best to avoid a set back to recover from! I'd still like to be under 200 by mid October... An aggressive goal for sure...
2 weeks vacation and the inability to weigh myself nor have the kind of control over my diet that I like...
8/18 - 213.2 I didn't gain any weight over vacation! Yee haw!!!! Not as much exercise as I would have liked over vacation. It's also hard to eat "properly" when traveling with family, staying in hotels.and running around exposing them to touristy things. I'm back to spinning and a more controlled diet. The fondo is in 7.5 weeks and I would like to be under 200 for it... It may not be possible... We'll see... I'm content that I'm well ahead of my original goals...
8/25 - 212.0Still establishing a new baseline after not weighing myself for 2 weeks... I guess they're coming off... They're not coming off too fast now... I'm still busting my butt in the gym on the spin machines (some classes some not). 6.5 weeks till the Fondo. I don't know about sub 200 for it! I'll try but about 1-2 weeks before I need to change routines too get ready.
9/1 - 210.6 Trying to eat well and exercise... Work, kids school, kids sports and business travel are making it harder. The discipline and commitment learned early in my journey is still making it possible to drop in the face of adversity.
9/8 - 209.0 Got 100 road miles in over the long weekend. Eating well even. I've added running.:eekster: I never thought I would do that! Two days a week I'm getting up @ 5:00am to get a 1hr run/walk in before I have to shower and bring my daughter to school and go to... oh yeah ... work.
9/16 - 207.2 I couldn't reliably update till today due to business travel once again. I cycled 58 miles Sunday morning and I have added running consistently to my exercise regiment. I even ran once (~5mile @5:30am) while on my trip. I also threw fruit, jerky and protien bars in my luggage to avoid eating badly on my trip.
9/22 - 208.0 Crap! Eating okay but too much... Crazy busy weekend! :-( Too much wine to unwind... I'm still getting cardio everyday! Oh well! We'll see if if temporary or I've planed out...
9/29 - 206.6 I'm cycling, spinning and running! Hell, I don't know what else to do. They're coming off really slow and inconsistent! My last vice might need to take a hiatus... My evening good size glass of wine...:cryin: Oh! It's been hot as hell lately. I don't know if that affect me or my scale... Next week will tell for sure as normal temps resume...
10/6 - 205.8 Lower than expected. I've tapered workouts for a ride this weekend and I've inserted a little bit more carbs. I think the drop isn't fat as much as it is minimal muscle trauma/swelling due to working out. I think I'll expect a rise when normal workouts resume. Ummm... ~205 for the Fondo1 
10/13 - 205.6 No real loss was expected. Busy weekend with Fondo and kids prevented me from getting set up with a proper diet for the week. Also, renewed exercise after tapering probably increased my weight temporarily. I hope to crack 205 next week! 
10/20 - 204.6 More than expected... That said it's been a pretty good week.enough cycling, spinning and running! Charting my weight every day is the only way to be certain I'm continuing to drop weight. It varies by about 4 pounds during the week even at normal weigh in time in the morning.
10/27 206.4 I was down to 203 Mon/Tues. This is a local peak in my weight! I don't understand why I have about a 3-4 pound periodicity in my weight each week. It looks cyclical and this is the first time the peak hs aligned with mid week. ??? Bizarre... Anyone who understands this and could shed some insight or a reference it would be welcome.
11/3 203.8 - 206.6/202 Including high and low for the last 7 days. Graphing my weight is the only way for me to be certain I'm still trending down... Eating and exercise have been good this week. 3+ hr. weekend rides are not likely to happen soon. Bus. trip next week! Ughhh!!! China and Korea.
11/10 - In China, No weigh -in
11/17 - 207.8 too much travel... No cardio hard to control diet...
11/24 - 206.6 Pulled groin playing basketball. I had fun but must recover from injury.
12/1 - 207.8 Survived Thanksgiving...
12/8 - 206.0 Just started spinning again. Had a blast playing basketball till... I broke my thumb -> [email protected] A little time off from mountain biking again (thumb shifters anyone...). Another couple of days till I resume spinning, running and (hopefully) swimming. The Xmas holiday is up for grabs... :-(... We'll see...
12/15 - 209.2 Got two strong spins in yesterday and the day before... I'm at a post workout local maximum. My legs are sore (micro swelling). I guess this is due to weight unobviously put on before though... :-(
12/22 - 209.4No exercise:madman: Work and Santa Claus have stolen EVERY free moment!:madmax: I should be skiing next week. That should be fun. However, with only 3.5 weeks since a busted thumb... 

New goals
1/1 - 200
4/1 - 195 - A stretch ( LOL) goal for sure!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

41yrs Old - 6'

June 27, 2010 382lbs
July 25, 2010 353.4lbs
August 29, 2010 325.8
September 26, 2010 303.8
October 31, 2010 279.4
November 28, 2010 262
December 5, 2010 258.2
December 12, 2010 255.6
December 19, 2010 251.8
December 26, 2010 252.6 - Gotta love Christmas!!

1st Goal = 299lbs or less by 12/31/10
Ultimate Goal is 200lbs


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry guys i'm lazy this year... just keep posting 2011 here


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

224


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

... ok so somone started a new thread and we're going to use it 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=676327


----------



## Tanis427 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tanis427 said:


> Just found this thread
> I'm a carpenter/foundation man, and rode a bike for the first time in 20 years starting in march. I'm 6'2" 35 and was 245...I'm down to 214 by changing diet and riding. I feel great and my goal is somewhere around 200.:thumbsup:
> Keep it up guys, you can achieve your goals


Update: I've made it down to 203lbs now, switched to a single speed and feeling better and stronger than ever:thumbsup:


----------

